# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير آيات ويـل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


 تفسير آيات ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها
 

  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لقد نزلت علي الليلة آيات ويل لمن قرأها و لم يتفكر فيها : " إن في خلق السموات و الأرض " الآية.
إسناده جيد (حكم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله) [1]
  
 ..
 
  إِنَّ    فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ    وَالنَّهَارِ لَآَيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ (190) الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ    اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي    خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلًا    سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191) رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ    تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ    أَنْصَارٍ (192) رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي    لِلْإِيمَانِ أَنْ آَمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآَمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ    لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ    الْأَبْرَارِ (193) رَبَّنَا وَآَتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ    وَلَا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لَا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ    (194) فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لَا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ    مِنْكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ    هَاجَرُوا وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي    وَقَاتَلُوا وَقُتِلُوا لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ    وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ    ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ (195)    لَا يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي الْبِلَادِ (196)    مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (197)    لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ    تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نُزُلًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ    وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلْأَبْرَارِ (198) وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ    الْكِتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا    أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لَا يَشْتَرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ    ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ إِنَّ    اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (199) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا    اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ    تُفْلِحُونَ (200)من سورة آل عمران
  
 ..
  
 يخبر تعالى: { إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف  الليل والنهار لآيات  لأولي الألباب } وفي ضمن ذلك حث العباد على التفكر فيها،  والتبصر بآياتها،  وتدبر خلقها، وأبهم قوله: { آيات   } ولم يقل: "على المطلب الفلاني"  إشارة  لكثرتها وعمومها، وذلك لأن فيها   من الآيات العجيبة ما يبهر الناظرين، ويقنع   المتفكرين، ويجذب أفئدة   الصادقين، وينبه العقول النيرة على جميع المطالب  الإلهية،  فأما تفصيل ما   اشتملت عليه، فلا يمكن لمخلوق أن يحصره، ويحيط  ببعضه، وفي الجملة فما    فيها من العظمة والسعة، وانتظام السير والحركة، يدل  على عظمة خالقها،   وعظمة سلطانه  وشمول قدرته. وما فيها من الإحكام  والإتقان، وبديع الصنع،   ولطائف الفعل، يدل على  حكمة الله ووضعه الأشياء  مواضعها، وسعة علمه. وما   فيها من المنافع للخلق، يدل على  سعة رحمة الله،  وعموم فضله، وشمول بره،   ووجوب شكره.

وكل ذلك يدل على تعلق القلب  بخالقها ومبدعها،   وبذل الجهد في مرضاته، وأن  لا يشرك به سواه، ممن لا يملك لنفسه  ولا  لغيره  مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في  السماء.

وخص الله بالآيات أولي الألباب،  وهم أهل العقول؛ لأنهم هم المنتفعون بها، الناظرون إليها بعقولهم لا  بأبصارهم.

ثم وصف أولي الألباب بأنهم { يذكرون الله } في جميع أحوالهم: { قياما   وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم   } وهذا يشمل جميع أنواع الذكر بالقول والقلب، ويدخل في  ذلك  الصلاة   قائما، فإن لم يستطع فقاعدا، فإن لم يستطع فعلى جنب، وأنهم {    يتفكرون في خلق  السماوات والأرض   } أي: ليستدلوا بها على المقصود منها، ودل  هذا على أن التفكر عبادة  من   صفات أولياء الله العارفين، فإذا تفكروا بها،  عرفوا أن الله لم يخلقها   عبثا،  فيقولون: { ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك  } عن كل ما لا يليق بجلالك، بل خلقتها  بالحق وللحق، مشتملة على الحق.

{ فقنا عذاب النار } بأن تعصمنا من السيئات،  وتوفقنا للأعمال الصالحات، لننال بذلك النجاة من النار.

ويتضمن ذلك سؤال الجنة،  لأنهم إذا وقاهم الله عذاب النار حصلت لهم الجنة،  ولكن لما قام الخوف بقلوبهم، دعوا  الله بأهم الأمور عندهم، { ربنا إنك من  تدخل النار فقد أخزيته } أي: لحصوله على  السخط من الله، ومن ملائكته،  وأوليائه، ووقوع الفضيحة التي لا نجاة منها، ولا منقذ  منها، ولهذا قال: {  وما للظالمين من أنصار } ينقذونهم من عذابه، وفيه دلالة على  أنهم دخلوها  بظلمهم.

{ ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادي للإيمان } وهو محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، أي: يدعو الناس إليه، ويرغبهم فيه، في أصوله وفروعه.

{ فآمنا }  أي: أجبناه مبادرة، وسارعنا إليه،   وفي هذا إخبار منهم بمنة الله  عليهم، وتبجح  بنعمته، وتوسل إليه بذلك، أن   يغفر ذنوبهم ويكفر سيئاتهم،  لأن الحسنات يذهبن  السيئات، والذي من عليهم   بالإيمان، سيمن عليهم بالأمان  التام.

{ وتوفنا مع  الأبرار } يتضمن هذا الدعاء التوفيق لفعل الخير، وترك الشر،  الذي به يكون العبد من  الأبرار، والاستمرار عليه، والثبات إلى الممات.
ولما ذكروا توفيق الله إياهم  للإيمان، وتوسلهم به إلى تمام النعمة، سألوه    الثواب على ذلك، وأن ينجز لهم ما وعدهم  به على ألسنة رسله من النصر،    والظهور في الدنيا، ومن الفوز برضوان الله  وجنته في الآخرة،  فإنه تعالى   لا يخلف الميعاد.

فأجاب الله دعاءهم، وقبل تضرعهم،  فلهذا قال: فَاسْتَجَابَ   لَهُمْ  رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لَا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ  مِنْ   ذَكَرٍ أَوْ  أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا    وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ  دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا   وَقُتِلُوا   لَأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأُدْخِلَنَّ  هُمْ   جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ   اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ  الثَّوَابِ (195)  
أي: أجاب الله دعاءهم، دعاء العبادة، ودعاء   الطلب، وقال: إني لا أضيع عمل  عامل  منكم من ذكر وأنثى، فالجميع سيلقون   ثواب أعمالهم كاملا موفرا،

{    بعضكم من بعض } أي:  كلكم على حد سواء في الثواب والعقاب،

{ فالذين هاجروا  وأخرجوا من ديارهم وأوذوا في  سبيلي وقاتلوا وقتلوا } فجمعوا بين الإيمان  والهجرة، ومفارقة المحبوبات من الأوطان  والأموال، طلبا لمرضاة ربهم،  وجاهدوا في سبيل الله.

{ لأكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم  ولأدخلنهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ثوابا من عند الله } الذي يعطي عبده الثواب  الجزيل على العمل القليل.

{ والله عنده حسن الثواب } مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن  سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب  بشر، فمن أراد ذلك، فليطلبه من الله بطاعته والتقرب إليه،  بما يقدر عليه  العبد. لَا    يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي الْبِلَادِ (196)    مَتَاعٌ  قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ (197)   لَكِنِ   الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ   تَحْتِهَا   الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نُزُلًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ   وَمَا عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ  خَيْرٌ لِلْأَبْرَارِ (198)  
وهذه  الآية المقصود منها التسلية عما يحصل   للذين كفروا من متاع الدنيا،  وتنعمهم فيها،  وتقلبهم في البلاد بأنواع   التجارات والمكاسب واللذات،  وأنواع العز، والغلبة في بعض  الأوقات، فإن   هذا كله { متاع قليل } ليس له  ثبوت ولا بقاء، بل يتمتعون به قليلا  ويعذبون عليه طويلا هذه أعلى حالة  تكون للكافر، وقد رأيت ما تؤول إليه.

وأما  المتقون لربهم، المؤمنون به، فمع ما يحصل لهم من عز الدنيا ونعيمها { لهم جنات تجري  من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها } .

فلو قدر أنهم في دار الدنيا، قد حصل لهم كل    بؤس وشدة، وعناء ومشقة، لكان  هذا بالنسبة إلى النعيم المقيم، والعيش   السليم،  والسرور والحبور، والبهجة  نزرا يسيرا، ومنحة في صورة محنة، ولهذا   قال تعالى: { وما  عند الله خير  للأبرار } وهم الذين برت قلوبهم، فبرت أقوالهم وأفعالهم، فأثابهم البر   الرحيم من بره أجرا عظيما، وعطاء جسيما، وفوزا دائما. وَإِنَّ    مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ     إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لَا يَشْتَرُونَ     بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ    رَبِّهِمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ (199) يَا أَيُّهَا   الَّذِينَ  آَمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا  وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا   اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (200)   
أي:  وإن من أهل الكتاب طائفة موفقة للخير،   يؤمنون بالله، ويؤمنون بما أنزل  إليكم وما  أنزل إليهم، وهذا الإيمان   النافع لا كمن يؤمن ببعض الرسل  والكتب، ويكفر  ببعض. ولهذا لما كان إيمانهم عاما حقيقيا صار نافعا، فأحدث لهم خشية الله،   وخضوعهم لجلاله الموجب للانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه، والوقوف عند حدوده.

وهؤلاء أهل  الكتاب والعلم على الحقيقة، كما قال تعالى: { إنما يخشى الله  من عباده العلماء }  ومن تمام خشيتهم لله، أنهم { لا يشترون بآيات الله  ثمنًا قليلا   } فلا يقدمون الدنيا  على الدين كما فعل أهل الانحراف الذين  يكتمون ما   أنزل الله ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا  وأما هؤلاء فعرفوا الأمر على  الحقيقة،   وعلموا أن من أعظم الخسران، الرضا بالدون عن  الدين، والوقوف مع  بعض حظوظ   النفس السفلية، وترك الحق الذي هو: أكبر حظ وفوز في  الدنيا  والآخرة،   فآثروا الحق وبينوه، ودعوا إليه، وحذروا عن الباطل، فأثابهم الله   على ذلك   بأن وعدهم الأجر الجزيل، والثواب الجميل، وأخبرهم بقربه، وأنه  سريع   الحساب،  فلا يستبطؤون ما وعدهم الله، لأن ما هو آت محقق حصوله، فهو  قريب.

ثم حض المؤمنين  على ما يوصلهم إلى الفلاح وهو: الفوز والسعادة   والنجاح،  وأن الطريق الموصل إلى  ذلك لزوم الصبر، الذي هو حبس النفس على   ما تكرهه،  من ترك المعاصي، ومن الصبر على  المصائب، وعلى الأوامر الثقيلة   على النفوس،  فأمرهم بالصبر على جميع  ذلك.

والمصابرة أي الملازمة والاستمرار على ذلك، على الدوام، ومقاومة  الأعداء في جميع الأحوال.

والمرابطة: وهي لزوم المحل الذي يخاف من  وصول   العدو منه،  وأن يراقبوا أعداءهم، ويمنعوهم من الوصول إلى مقاصدهم، لعلهم    يفلحون:  يفوزون بالمحبوب الديني والدنيوي والأخروي، وينجون من المكروه    كذلك.

فعلم من هذا أنه لا سبيل إلى الفلاح بدون الصبر   والمصابرة والمرابطة   المذكورات، فلم يفلح من أفلح إلا بها، ولم يفت أحدا   الفلاح إلا بالإخلال  بها أو  ببعضها.

 
والله أعلم


الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله
تفسير السعدي

______________________________  _____
[1] http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي.
أحببت التنبيه إلى أن الآيات المقصودة في هذا الحديث هي التي في أواخر سورة آل عمران.
كذا نقل أصحاب التفاسير القرطبي وابن كثير وغيرهما. ويدل عليه ورود لفظة "آيات" بصيغة الجمع كما في الرواية التى نقلتَها.
ويشهد له حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما الذي في الصحيح وفيه أنه بات عند خالته أم المؤمنين ميمونة رضي الله عنها وأنه رأى رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم استيقظ من منامه وجعل يمسح النوم عن وجهه بيده ثم قرأ العشر الآيات الخواتيم من سورة آل عمران.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

جزاكم الله خيراً
جاري التعديل إن شاء الله أخي العزيز

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

في السلسلة الصحيحة:
قام [ أي رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ ] ليلةً من الليالي فقال : يا عائشةُ ذَريني أتعبَّدُ لربي قالت : قلتُ : واللهِ إني لَأُحبُّ قُربَك وأحبُّ أن يُسرَّك قالت : فقام فتطهَّر ثم قام يصلي فلم يزلْ يبكي حتى بلَّ حِجرَه ثم بكى فلم يزلْ يبكي حتى بلَّ الأرضَ وجاء بلالٌ يُؤذِنه بالصلاةِ فلما رآه يبكي قال: يا رسولَ اللهِ تبكي وقد غفر اللهُ لك ما تقدَّم من ذنبِك وما تأخَّر. 
قال: أفلا أكونُ عبدًا شكورًا ؟ لقدنزلتْ عليَّ الليلةَ آياتٌ ويلٌ لمن قرأها ولم يتفكَّرْ فيها{ إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ } الآية.




‏http://server2.ryadh-quran.net/audio...tlawat/t_2.MP3

----------

